# pet dove is sick?



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

My zebra dove through up water. He drinks water , but after seconds he through it up. He is free outside . Maybe he eat some poison or I have treated him for insecticide with Diatomaceous earth Red Lake for one week. I just sprinkle on his bed and put some around on his neck with q-tips. 
This morning was fine, but he came back home after noon not so active as usual. 
Is he OK? 
Is he not going to be dehydrate ? 
What can I do ?
If anybody know the solution, please let me know. 
Thank you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Why are you treatng him with insecticide? What type bugs does he have?


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

I’m not sure I understand. Did you try to treat a potential poisoning with diatomaceous earth? Or were you using it to treat parasites?

You need to bring him into the house and not let him out again until he’s 100%. He may be contagious, he might pick something else up due to a compromised immune system, and predators will have an easier time catching him if he’s sick. You’ll also be able to observe him for other symptoms and monitor his food and water intake. I have no idea what’s wrong with him based on you information.


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

*pet dove is sick*

I was bitten a lot and he lost his feathers around his neck small part. He might has mites.


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you , I will stop let him out for a while, I see sometime hawks, also stop treat Diatomaceous earth for a while. His feather is growing back.
Diatomaceous earth is safe?


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

I was bitten a lot and he lost his feathers around his neck small part. He might has mites.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Get a mite and lice spray for birds. You can get it at pet shops, or online. And keep him inside.


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you for the mail.
I had a dove before and I used ultra care Mite & Lice Bird Spray and he died 2 days after I sprayed.
Maybe it's coincidence, but I am afraid to use. I will try different one next time, but I will stop treatment for a while. 
I will keep him in the house for a while , but he wants to go out badly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's weird. I have never heard of a lice and mite spray for birds hurting one. Did you spray it in his face? Probably not, but had to ask. Can you find a permethrin spray or powder?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Edit on my last comment. I had never heard of that happening before, and most people love it. But because of your comment, I went on Amazon, who sells it, because I knew there would be many reviews to read. Apparently, there have been many other people who have had their birds die from it. Don't know why, but some must be more sensitive to it than others. Wow! That really surprised me. Thank you for posting it. That stuff should be safe. I will think twice about using it now, or even recommending it. Thanks again.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Insecticides are neurotoxins, they absolutely can kill larger animals too. Just like flea medicine can kill dogs and cats. The benefits outweigh the risks, in my experience. DE isn't as effective and also has some risks, especially if used long term.


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you for your advice and researching. I didn't spray on his face, but by accidentally it went to his face...? It was long time ago and that was my first bird. I learned that birds are fragile. 
I prefer powder rather than spray, because I can control the amount and area to apply.
He is much better today. He can drink water . doesn't throw up and more active.
Thank you again.


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you for share your experience. What do you think about permethrin?


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Permethrin is supposed to be one of the safest insecticides, but it’s still a neurotoxin so it can still kill larger animals through the same means. Again, the risk is very small. We use poultry dust which is permethrin based, and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I do use powders and sprays made from Permethrin II, but you do need to be careful. You cannot spray in their face as they are very sensitive to anything inhaled.

Found this online.

Toxicity to Birds
When you apply a permethrin insecticide to your tree’s trunk, it may remain there for several weeks. During this time, it is likely birds will come into contact with the chemical. However, it is not likely to cause harm because it is low in toxicity to birds. This doesn’t mean it’s not hazardous to them, though. Some aerosol formulation can harm birds if it is inhaled, so it's best to avoid using aerosol forms of permethrin products outdoors.
http://homeguides.sfgate.com/can-birds-harmed-permethrin-applied-trunk-tree-97466.html


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you for the site and information. It's interesting. I take break for treatment for a while and will try permethrin . I will very careful to use. Zebra dave is small. I had bad experience with spray, so I use powder or dust.


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

Dear bootface, are you using PROZAP® Garden & Poultry Dust ?


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks like I use Ytex Gardstar, but the ingredients are the same.


----------

